# Let your legislator know how you feel. Protect your rights.



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Take Action....NRA Link.https://act.nraila.org/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Been there, done that.

I hope that the rest of you will also do it.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I said the same thing about a week ago, we must let our voices be heard!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Last week I sent emails to both of my U.S. senators and my congressman (woman) regarding the, then, pending debates on further restricting Second Amendment rights of Americans. Only one of these individuals is likely to be on our side and that is so unfortunate for my state.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

With this being an election year for many in congress and the senate our voices will have a lot more clout. Let them know you vote and will hold them responsible!


----------

